
Mailchimp Kicks Out TorrentFreak Because We’re ‘Too Risky’ - pyprism
https://torrentfreak.com/mailchimp-kicks-out-torrentfreak-because-too-risky-191020/
======
davismwfl
I can respect Mailchimp wanting to protect the whole of their service, and I
am glad TorrentFreak saw that and pointed it out as well -- basic good candor
from TF.

What I cannot understand and what makes Mailchimp look bad in this case is
their lack of answers on legitimate questions & concerns. Mailchimp probably
feels they are protecting the system's logic to prevent people from gaming it.
In reality all they are doing is upsetting the exact group of people whom are
the ones which select which service to integrate generally. But they have
kinda moved towards tailoring their service for the ready made sites and not
so much for enterprise or developer level anymore.

The questions asked were fair, legitimate and Mailchimp should have discussed
ways to work with TF or at least been more forth right with why it doesn't
feel they can work together. Mailchimp has hosed a ton of people over the past
few years. Seems like they are on the path to turn into the Paypal of email
with their hidden reasons and lack of candor with clients.

------
mindcrime
This is a really bad look for MailChimp. I hope this costs them a lot of
business; and encourages to revisit their policy here.

